# Where is the reverse lights fuse?



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello, the reverse camera and reverse lights are not working on my 2016 generation 2 Cruze. Where can I locate the fuse for the reverse lights? I am not seeing it in the manual or even the workshop manual. Any help please??


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Fuhnominon said:


> Hello, the reverse camera and reverse lights are not working on my 2016 generation 2 Cruze. Where can I locate the fuse for the reverse lights? I am not seeing it in the manual or even the workshop manual. Any help please??


I have a schematic which shows it as fuse F32UA in the underhood fuse block. That transltes to fuse #32 in the box. 

Your owner's manual probably identifies #32 as being for the BCM. It does indeed feed the BCM, from where it then feeds the backup lights. We can probably blame that bad labeling on poor document cleanup in the wake of the 2008 meltdown.

Doug

.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> I have a schematic which shows it as fuse F32UA in the underhood fuse block. That transltes to fuse #32 in the box.
> 
> Your owner's manual probably identifies #32 as being for the BCM. It does indeed feed the BCM, from where it then feeds the backup lights. We can probably blame that bad labeling on poor document cleanup in the wake of the 2008 meltdown.
> 
> ...


Wow Doug, thanks a million bro. I don't know how much I appreciate this!!!


----------



## vanderley (Jul 8, 2021)

hi guys, found just now this topic, curious if it was the fuse that caused the problem, did you fix it? with my cruze park assist stopped working and then i noticed no light at reverse, bulb is ok so now gonna check the fuses doug mentioned, very helpful!


----------

